# Are shia's going to defend a sunni town



## tyroneweaver (May 24, 2015)

Iraqi forces failed to fight in Ramadi Pentagon chief - Yahoo News

,,,and on a same note.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2015)

American people do not understand the mindset of people in the Middle East.

And that is why the US's attempt at nation building there is a complete disaster.

Nationalism is a western invention and a foreign concept to the Iraqi people.

Their loyalties are to their religious sect, their tribe, and immediate family.

Not to some western foreign entity that's backing a puppet government which could be overthrown tomorrow.

So expecting Sunni's to fight and die for Shia's ..... or Shia's to fight and die for Sunni's .....just ain't gonna happen.   ......


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> American people do not understand the mindset of people in the Middle East.
> 
> And that is why the US's attempt at nation building there is a complete disaster.
> 
> ...



I knew that------I learned all about it almost 50 years ago when I encountered  lots of people from south east asia and some from Iran.-----and a few from arab countries and even a couple from Afghanistan.    It did take me a few years to work it out,  however.      I was so silly----I thought any muslim would be happy to know that ANOTHER muslim was due to show up------it took me some time to learn that it had to be the RIGHT KIND of muslim.    I don't know why you cite the  MID-EAST mindset,   sunni habibi.      Not ALL the people either in
south east asia or in the Mideast are MUSLIMS.     In south east asia there are hindus.  ------in the Mideast there are jews.    I never noticed any problem when an Iraqi jew encountered an Iranian jew.     whereas put an
Iranian muslim in the same room with a Pakistani or an "arab" ----and sparks fly.     Hindus from here and there seemed to get along even if the only common language was English.     Sikhs did not have a problem with hindus despite some of the stuff that does go on in India but they did not seem to want to interact with pakistanis


----------

